# Power loading works for me. Not legal in some places.



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's how I powerload my boat as many fishermen do. 
Never have to get out of the boat or in the water or on the trailer tongue.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Glad it works for you I guess. My boat is way easier to load than this but whatever.


-DallanC


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

Ahhhh, your the guy that keeps putting holes at the bottom of the ramp! Thanks!


----------

